# GMG Daniel Boone Prime temp display convert question



## DonBaldy (Sep 13, 2020)

I've somehow changed the temp display from Fahrenheit to Celsius.  How do I change it back? It's not in the manual and I cannot find anything online. Thank you.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 13, 2020)

Wrong model sorry


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 13, 2020)

If you are using the app,  go to the "MORE" screen.
Toward the bottom of the screen there is the option to change Temperature from F to C and vice versa.









						Daniel Boone
					

Daniel Boone




					greenmountaingrills.com


----------



## DonBaldy (Sep 14, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> If you are using the app,  go to the "MORE" screen.
> Toward the bottom of the screen there is the option to change Temperature from F to C and vice versa.
> 
> 
> ...


This is on the app which only changes it on the app but doesn't change it on the grill unit.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 14, 2020)

Put the grill in standby mode and push the arrow down button.


----------

